# Second Race of My Universe.



## Ankari (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello MS'ers,

You guys get another sneak peak before the rest of the world.  I'm sharing another race with this great community to get your feedback and opinions.  Thanks!








The word Kasari is derived from two base words: Kas, the father of all Kasari, and ari, sons (aer for son).  The Kasari hail from the Realm of Light, a realm that never sees nightfall.  They came to this realm through the Gates of Thelus during the Second War of the Realms 250 years ago.  Half of the Kasari are nomadic desert dwellers that depend on raiding.  Two other tribes have committed themselves to the Sylant rule and serve in their military.  The final tribe, the Tribe of Triuk, defected from Va’kas and Kasari society all together.  They have flocked to human cities and faiths.


Description

The Kasari originally hail from the Realm of Light, lending to their unusual characteristics.  They range in height from four to five feet for females and four and a half to five and a half for males.  They are lean and muscular with broad shoulders and broader trapezius muscles than normally found in humans.  Their facial features tend to be flat with a broad nose and large forehead.  They have wider hands and feet when compared to humans.  

Their most distinguishing features are their skin and hair. Their skin is either red and green, brown and green, black and green, blue and green, white and green, or strictly green.  The primary color is broken broken by a dark green web.  Even when the Kasari is all green, the secondary green is darker than the primary green.  Their hair will vary in colors such as red, yellow, green, blue, black, white, brown or violet.

The Kasari most distinguishing feat is their inexhaustible endurance during the day.  During the night they tire quicker than what is to be expected.  It is thought that the unusual skin of the Kasari grants them their extraordinary endurance.

Tattoos are another distinguishable feature of most Kasari.  Each tribe has a sacred tattoo they use to track the number of battles they have fought and won.  The details of how a Kasari earns his tattoos are not shared with outsiders.  The larger the tattoo seems to indicate their significance and standings in the tribe.


----------



## SlimShady (Jun 15, 2012)

Reminds me of dwarves, although they seem pretty interesting.  I'd like to have more info on how they structure their societies and perhaps something about how they wage war.  Also maybe something on technological level would further flesh them out.  Other than that they seem pretty unique.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello Ankari, there is really something unique and attractive about all the races artwork and descriptions that you have shared with us!!

Again, I think that you have a wonderful artist and about the Kasari... Their short height and their great endurance remind me of that other race that you shared first some time ago, but these Kasari can be identified by their skin, hair and that strange green web over their bodies that gives them a really frightening look =)

What do they eat? What is their lifespan??


----------



## Ankari (Jun 15, 2012)

@Sheila:  I've posted this guy before, about a month ago.  This is the final version after significant modification.  Their a warlike people, so they don't live too long .  As far as food, they eat anything that we would eat.  I'll have to add a little more detail to my races from the feedback I've been getting.

@SlimShady:  I've put more info online.  If you're interested, you can find out more about theme here.


----------



## Alex97 (Jun 16, 2012)

They're looking really good   Unique as well which is definately important.

One question though?  In what sort of enviornment do they live and what sort of buildings/dwellings?


----------



## Ankari (Jun 17, 2012)

@Alex97:  Three of the tribes are nomadic.  Two have thrown their lot with the regional power, Brakasa, and have become their military force.  The last one, the White Tribe of Triuk, are scattered across the realms and have pursued varying lifestyles.

thanks for the interest.


----------



## icewindel (Jun 19, 2012)

I understand that two of the tribes have committed themselves to outside rule, but how are the other tribes structured?

I mean socially, as in what is the significance of females and children? and are the men monogamous? do they mate for survival or for love?

Also, how is the tribal hierarchy structured and what are the criteria for being a higher up citizen as opposed to living in a lower standard? 

I truly am interested, I think this is a very unique and intriguing race you have created.


----------



## BeigePalladin (Jun 19, 2012)

is there anything about how they live and more detail, eg: leadership/relationship/culture?


----------



## Ankari (Jun 20, 2012)

@BeigePalladin:  I've copied a segment of the kasari's religion below.  

*Keig*

A keig is a warrior who has vanquished ten enemies and has earned the right to learn the _Doulat_, the Scrolls of Kas. A keig is taught the written language of the kasari then taught the Doulat. A keig is an important holy figure yet even he is not immune to the _Sukis_, the challenge a kasari can issue to another kasari. The advantage a keig has is that he can chose a champion to represent him. A tribe can have several keigs. In fact, the more kiegs a tribe has the more blessed it is considered. That is why a keig is usually surrounded by much conflict in a war.

*Vyr*

A Vyr is the tribal leader of the kasari. A Vyr is elected from the pool of keigs within a tribe. The Vyr is more than just a leader, he is the highest religious authority of the tribe. A Vyr oversees the yearly contest, known as the Sonkur, judges over the keigs, and acts a vassal of their tribal spirit. It is of the Vyr that a Patron Son will be reborn and claim the strengths of the other Sons to revive Kas. A Vyr can be challenge like any other Kasari yet he enjoys the same right of a champion should he claim it.

The _Sukis_ is a yearly tournament held six days before the summer solstice.  The final contest his held on the solstice itself.  These tournaments are lethal and of religious significance.  To enter the tournament is to win or die.  To surrender is to earn eternal exile and the wrath of all tribes.

@Icewindel: All kasari are warriors.  Where men are expected for fill this role women have the choice.  Kasari are not monogamous unless the chose so, but they will not share mates either.  When a male takes a woman from another tribe their children will resemble the father in skin color.  A woman who bears the son of another tribe is exiled from hers, even if the child was forced upon her.


----------



## SlimShady (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting.  This race certainly seems pretty fleshed out.  You've done a great job and the fantastic art only adds to it.


----------



## Eeirail (Jun 21, 2012)

What is it they use as food, how long is their life expectancy. Also, did you render that image, or just find it somewhere?


----------



## Ankari (Jun 21, 2012)

They are omnivorous and eat a regular human diet.  Since they are such war-centric they don't expect to live past their 60's.  Those who have left the the Va'Kas faith and live as commoners will live to their 80s or 90s.

I commissioned an artist to render all the races (and a lot more things) for me.  He is working on two other races for me at the moment.  In my signature you can find a link to my website or my facebook page.  The facebook page has very high resolution pictures of the two races he's rendered so far.


----------



## Lawfire (Jun 22, 2012)

If your artist is a he, is he not the person you link to in your FAQ on your website?


----------



## Ankari (Jun 22, 2012)

Lawfire said:


> If your artist is a he, is he not the person you link to in your FAQ on your website?



You know what, I went through an artist change and forgot to update the FAQs.  Thanks, I'll do that now   Just for the record, the one that was mentioned in the FAQs did the logo.


Edit: I've updated the FAQs.  Thanks again Lawfire.


----------



## Lawfire (Jun 22, 2012)

Glad to help.

I checked the site of your first artist and was thoroughly impressed. Looking at your posts, your new one seems to be very talented as well.


----------



## Ankari (Jun 22, 2012)

He is.  The best thing about him is his enthusiasm.  I give him freedom to interpret what I've written, so in a way he is helping me forge this universe I'm creating.  I can't want until I introduce the next couple races .  It should take about a month or so.

But to get back on track.  From the pictures and description, is there anything that seems out of place?  Do you see some holes in the information I've provided?


----------



## amar654 (Jun 26, 2012)

u say that they are lean, so they arent bulky like dwarfs, but they arent fat likehobbits. its original


----------



## amar654 (Jun 26, 2012)

*like hobbits


----------



## Caliburn (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey I couldn't view the picture on this forum but I checked out the Kasari on your site and I like how their skin evokes the wasting environment they live in. In fact most of the artworks have a dark 'n' dusty atmosphere that I am finding eerily compelling.


----------

